# Leopard with Westell 327W



## B/Mom (Feb 4, 2008)

My new MacBook, running Leopard 10.5, refuses to connect to our home wireless internet. My kids each have MacBooks w/ older systems, as well as my husband's Compaq and Dell laptops & all connect effortlessly. I also had a MacBook Pro and it still connects just fine. Is there some Leopard incompatibility issue or could this be a hardware problem? I can connect my new Leopard MacBook just fine at the coffeehouse.
Thank you in advance for your help.
Betsy


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Things to check are that the Macbook's wireless is turned on, and it is configured to connect DHCP via the wireless. Also, how is the router configured? It may not be set up to allow anymore connections.


----------



## B/Mom (Feb 4, 2008)

Thank you. I called Verizon, my ISP provider. They said it is an older modem/router and is not able to support Leopard OS, so they suggested I come to their store and buy a new modem. I asked if they provided an updated modem to their new customers and was told they do, but don't provide for old customers. I queried if they would rather I go elsewhere for my internet service and they seemed fine with that idea, sooo... I am shopping for a new provider. (So much for their idea of customer 'service'!)
Thanks for your help!
Betsy


----------

